
Sound can be excessive police force, federal court rules - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40585221/piercing-sound-can-be-excessive-police-force-federal-court-rules
======
opwieurposiu
What citizens need is a bill protecting the natural right of proportional
response. If the cops use a deafening or blinding device against protesters,
then protesters should have the right to use a similar device against the
cops.

Cops would think twice about injuring people if they had some skin in the
game.

~~~
mac01021
If police use firearms on the crowd, the crowd is entitled to shoot back?

Is there a solid legal distinction between protesters and other classes of
people whom it is the police force's job to inhibit, like bank robbers and
drug dealers?

Even if there is, I don't see this happening....

~~~
hinkley
If police shoot someone without probable cause, do they get booked for murder?

~~~
DrScump
If it's that straightforward, yes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Oscar_Grant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Oscar_Grant)

------
thedailymail
I may just be an irritable old man, but I'd be delighted to see more
campaigning for the public right to a quiet environment.

------
DrScump
The article should have made clear that 6 of the 9 counts were dismissed and
that this was a 3-judge panel ruling, not _en banc_.

